# Tutorial what you need to make a jig



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A jig for making flatband sets.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice. but i already have one.. i saw gamekeeper john had one of these. nice tip for the newbies though


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

why has this vid been removed ??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

ummm.... where's it at?


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

grate vid thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------

